
What harm do minimum wages do? - known
https://www.economist.com/schools-brief/2020/08/15/what-harm-do-minimum-wages-do
======
known
Does raising Minimum Wages lead to [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
actualization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-actualization)
[https://archive.vn/x3NLs](https://archive.vn/x3NLs)

